
Nine Web 2.0 startups beating the odds in down economy - pchristensen
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/11/06/Nine_Web_20_startups_beating_the_odds_in_down_economy_1.html?source=fssr
======
pchristensen
6 or 9 are from YC (Wufoo, DropBox, RescueTime, PollAnywhere, Posterous,
Disqus)

------
peter123
i think some of them are in the 'too small to fail' category... in which case,
there are too many of them to list.

